# Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Third Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 2018



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I've had a handful of people ask me lately if we we're doing this again this year, the answer is always an emphatic "OF COURSE?!" So, here's the thread about it. It's a while away still, but thought I should make this post. I don't have a giveaway worked out yet, but will see what I can find.

Exciting things that will be different this year: Kirk has a new badass car, and install to match, that's tearing up the comp world. Tim has an all new, again badass, install in his well proven comp machine. Both of those guys normally make it over, but they both have work schedules that could interfere. If we change anything in my son's car, and we will... he just doesn't know it yet, it will be there showing those changes. I will, or certainly hope I will, have my truck done by the time this rolls around... if not this will be an install get together. LoL

Just like in the past, this will be a super laid back, hang out, simple, and fun day of getting together and talking some bs while maybe listening to a few cars. Had a good turnout last year, everyone was respectful and courteous. Hope to carry on the same way this year. My BBQ joint closed, so I will have to find a new source for BBQ. 

*Where:*

At my house 30 minutes North of Nashville TN - PM for the address 

*When:*

Sunday: September 2, 2018 (the day before Labor Day, as usual) from whenever to whenever, people usually come and go all hours. 
We will eat lunch around noonish and dinner around 6ish (dinner is whatever is leftover from lunch, or we can get pizza or sammichs if needed)


*Food:*

Some sort of BBQ, similar to what we had last year, and all of the other sides the wife gathered. Yes, she will make that banana pudding cake thing she made last year, like I always say,_ if she doesn't come to her senses and leave me before then_. 

*Stuff to bring:*

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids (on you to watch them)
Your Car / truck, with or without anything, you would want to share 
Some auditioning CD's or another music source
Folding chair
Any drink harder than common sodas and water

Current list of attendees: (add yourself if for sure)
Name (Screenname) - Car - State if you want

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN
3) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 17 VW Jetta - TN


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

Had a great time last year. Playing cornhole and talking trash was the best! I'm in!

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN
2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN
3) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 17 VW Jetta - TN
4) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - AL


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I will definitely be there! I look forward to it every year now.


1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN 
2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 17 VW Jetta - TN 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

I am tentative right now, but will most likely be there. I am withholding my name until I know more. If I decide to, 2013 Equus, OK.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN 
2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 17 VW Jetta - TN 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN 
6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR

I could have made it last year but was too depressed to make the trip after what happened to the Jeep. It still sounded the same and was safe to drive. Just looked like hell on the back end and had an exhaust tip bound up and sounding like a fart cannon. I've had to miss the first two of these because of stuff that happened at work and if I miss the third because of work I'm just gonna quit trying!


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

I'm gonna try to make it, I'm scheduled to work that Sunday. Will keep you posted.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



lashlee said:


> I'm gonna try to make it, I'm scheduled to work that Sunday. Will keep you posted.


Oh, well then count me out! Ugh!!!!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



lashlee said:


> I'm gonna try to make it, I'm scheduled to work that Sunday. Will keep you posted.


It's a known GTG rule that all former grand prize winners must attend future events.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



Hillbilly SQ said:


> 1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN
> 2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN
> 3) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 17 VW Jetta - TN
> 4) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
> ...


Did you edit out the poll for getting me to make cookies?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



CBS13WRX said:


> Did you edit out the poll for getting me to make cookies?


He must have. I saw that last night and was going to quote it. But, since it's been brought back up..

Dude, you HAVE to bring those cookies!


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



ErinH said:


> He must have. I saw that last night and was going to quote it. But, since it's been brought back up..
> 
> Dude, you HAVE to bring those cookies!


You know how much work your car must need when all they mention are the cookies. But YES I am bringing my "not so famous but extremely delicious grown up chocolate chip cookies" I did not bring any of these last year to this GTG so they might like it if I do.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

Should be in our new place near Chattanooga which will shave about 3hrs off the drive 

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN 
2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 17 VW Jetta - TN 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN 
6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
7) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

Kanye West is gonna make it!!!!! 

Looking forward to hanging with you again, Eric. Also, not sure if you've seen this thread already but since you're so close I thought you might be interested:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-ii-atlanta-ga-june-30th-july-1st-2018-a.html


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



ErinH said:


> Kanye West is gonna make it!!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to hanging with you again, Eric. Also, not sure if you've seen this thread already but since you're so close I thought you might be interested:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-ii-atlanta-ga-june-30th-july-1st-2018-a.html


Not gonna lie, that kind of hurt  I preferred it when you thought my screen name was a Dick Tracy reference 

I may be travelling for work during that time frame, so haven't signed up yet... if I can make it I will!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



mumbles said:


> Not gonna lie, that kind of hurt  I preferred it when you thought my screen name was a Dick Tracy reference
> 
> I may be travelling for work during that time frame, so haven't signed up yet... if I can make it I will!



I thought you were the one who brought up the Kanye reference. But, heck, I'll stick with the Dick Tracy one from now on. LOL.

Regardless of all that joking around, it'll be good to see you at this meet and the other one too (if you can make it).


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



CBS13WRX said:


> Did you edit out the poll for getting me to make cookies?


I did because I didn't want to come across as "pushy". But after watching us tear them up you pretty much have to nowThey're in the same category as fun dip and hobo beans.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



mumbles said:


> Should be in our new place near Chattanooga which will shave about 3hrs off the drive
> 
> 1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN
> 2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN
> ...


Maybe your system will be operational...time to get a simple amp and start bypassing stuff in the chain until you find out what the real problem is.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



CBS13WRX said:


> You know how much work your car must need when all they mention are the cookies. But YES I am bringing my "not so famous but extremely delicious grown up chocolate chip cookies" I did not bring any of these last year to this GTG so they might like it if I do.


Those Cookies were awesome! We definitely need you to bring those.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

Hells ya I'm there! Now I have to figure what to bring.

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN 
2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 17 VW Jetta - TN 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN 
6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
7) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA 
8) Kelly (bigbubba) - We'll see - TN



"My BBQ joint closed, so I will have to find a new source for BBQ"

Nooooo!!!! 
I can talk to the guys at Blue Moon BBQ in Lebanon if you like.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



bigbubba said:


> Nooooo!!!!
> I can talk to the guys at Blue Moon BBQ in Lebanon if you like.



That is a scary proposition!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

Oh no! My stomach is already bubbling just thinking about that place.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



ErinH said:


> Oh no! My stomach is already bubbling just thinking about that place.


Didn't several of you get bad sick like an upper/lower GI virus after eating there a couple years ago during the Vinny?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

Ok....fine. But don't say I didn't offer. 

All kidding aside. Looking forward to this meet.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



imjustjason said:


> It's a known GTG rule that all former grand prize winners must attend future events.


I know!!! Especially since I'm still using them and need to show them off.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

This is the first non-California gtg on my calendar. I look forward to finally meeting you all!

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN 
2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 17 VW Jetta - TN 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN 
6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
7) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA 
8) Kelly (bigbubba) - We'll see - TN
9) Justin Zazzi (Jazzi) - 2003 VW Golf - KY


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

I am going to go ahead and commit. I think if something comes up, I can drop out, but I would really like to get to know the group of Southern car audio peeps.

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN 
2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 17 VW Jetta - TN 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN 
6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
7) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA 
8) Kelly (bigbubba) - We'll see - TN
9) Justin Zazzi (Jazzi) - 2003 VW Golf - KY
10) Joe (SQ Audi) - 2013 Hyundai Equus Ultimate - OK


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

Man, I’d really like to come to this. There are already several people on the list that I’ve had PM and texting conversations with and were very courteous and helpful. I’d really like to meet all you guys in person.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

I missed last year, so I've got some catching up to do

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN 
2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 17 VW Jetta - TN 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN 
6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
7) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA 
8) Kelly (bigbubba) - We'll see - TN
9) Justin Zazzi (Jazzi) - 2003 VW Golf - KY
10) Joe (SQ Audi) - 2013 Hyundai Equus Ultimate - OK
11) Alan (BigAl205) - 2015 Ford Explorer XLT - AL


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



DeLander said:


> Man, I’d really like to come to this. There are already several people on the list that I’ve had PM and texting conversations with and were very courteous and helpful. I’d really like to meet all you guys in person.


You're probably closer than I am and Joe has a 10-12 hour drive. Start planning


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN 
2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 17 VW Jetta - TN 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN 
6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
7) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA 
8) Kelly (bigbubba) - We'll see - TN
9) Justin Zazzi (Jazzi) - 2003 VW Golf - KY
10) Joe (SQ Audi) - 2013 Hyundai Equus Ultimate - OK
11) Alan (BigAl205) - 2015 Ford Explorer XLT - AL
12) Josh (schmiddr2) - 2016 Civic Sedan - TN


----------



## Audi_SQ4 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Nashville TN / So-KY / North-AL Second Annual Car Stereo GTG - Sunday - Sep 2, 20*



schmiddr2 said:


> 1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN
> 2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN
> 3) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 17 VW Jetta - TN
> 4) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
> ...


Add me to the mix.... 

Jeremy (Audi SQ4) - 11 Audi S4 - TN

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow...this is coming up quick. Was hoping to have something done in my new car by the time of the meet. Not sure if that will happen, we'll see. Either way I'm looking forward to catching up with everyone.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN 
2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 17 VW Jetta - TN 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN 
6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
7) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA 
8) Kelly (bigbubba) - We'll see - TN
9) Justin Zazzi (Jazzi) - 2003 VW Golf - KY
10) Alan (BigAl205) - 2015 Ford Explorer XLT - AL
11) Josh (schmiddr2) - 2016 Civic Sedan - TN

I had to bow out. My car won't be done from the shop by then. It will be at Mobile Toys Inc from 21st of August to the end of September. It will be ready for Finals, so I will see all of you there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Will miss you Joe! And yeah this thing is sneaking up FAST. Need to see about booking a room. Just "finalized" a fresh tune. It's not nearly as "restrained" as the one I had at the NCSQ meet. Those that heard it in NC can hear the shotgun tune they heard before compared to the scalpel tune it has now. More clear now that's for sure.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Will miss you Joe! And yeah this thing is sneaking up FAST. Need to see about booking a room. Just "finalized" a fresh tune. It's not nearly as "restrained" as the one I had at the NCSQ meet. Those that heard it in NC can hear the shotgun tune they heard before compared to the scalpel tune it has now. More clear now that's for sure.


As always, I look forward to hearing your system Chris!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Lookie what we have here!!! Thanks to the tremendous generosity of the great Andy W we have a grand prize giveaway!!

One month away today! If you’re coming you’ll have to forgive the appearance of everything, focusing all me efforts on finishing my truck for this thing.

See ya soon!!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

That's awesome Jason. Really looking forward to the meet and seeing everyone as well as some listening to help me get motivated to start on my new car.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN 
2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN 
3) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 17 VW Jetta - TN 
4) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - AL
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN 
6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR
7) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA 
8) Kelly (bigbubba) - We'll see - TN
9) Justin Zazzi (Jazzi) - 2003 VW Golf - KY
10) Alan (BigAl205) - 2015 Ford Explorer XLT - AL
11) Josh (schmiddr2) - 2016 Civic Sedan - TN
12) Kevin (Kevin K) - 2015 Nissan Altima - MS


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Kevin K said:


> 12) Kevin (Kevin K) - 2015 Nissan Altima - MS


Woot, woot!!!!


You and Michael (Myers) are gonna be battling it out in Jason's driveway! :laugh:


----------



## Audi_SQ4 (Aug 29, 2012)

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN 

2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN 

3) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 17 VW Jetta - TN 

4) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - AL

5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN 

6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR

7) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA 

8) Kelly (bigbubba) - We'll see - TN

9) Justin Zazzi (Jazzi) - 2003 VW Golf - KY

10) Alan (BigAl205) - 2015 Ford Explorer XLT - AL

11) Josh (schmiddr2) - 2016 Civic Sedan - TN

12) Kevin (Kevin K) - 2015 Nissan Altima - MS

13) Jeremy (audi_sq4) - 2011 Audi S4 - TN

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

ErinH said:


> Woot, woot!!!!
> 
> 
> You and Michael (Myers) are gonna be battling it out in Jason's driveway! :laugh:



No, he's done grown up and moved off to a whole other class now. I'm still technically in mod street.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

it will be great to see you again Kevin! Looks like this is going to be a great event.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

1) Jason (imjustjason) - some cars - TN 

2) John (imjustjohn) - 15 Civic coupe - TN 

3) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 17 VW Jetta - TN 

4) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - AL

5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2016 Scion iM - TN 

6) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2014 Grand Cherokee - AR

7) Eric (mumbles) - 2016 Mustang GT - GA 

8) Kelly (bigbubba) - We'll see - TN

9) Justin Zazzi (Jazzi) - 2003 VW Golf - KY

10) Alan (BigAl205) - 2015 Ford Explorer XLT - AL

11) Josh (schmiddr2) - 2016 Civic Sedan - TN

12) Kevin (Kevin K) - 2015 Nissan Altima - MS

13) Jeremy (audi_sq4) - 2011 Audi S4 - TN

14) Ben (bmxscion) - 2005 Scion xB - TN


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

3 weeks from yesterday


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like it's going to be a good turnout. 

Jason, did you find another bbq place since the last one closed, need anything not listed in the OG post?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Just the one that's local to my office closed, they still have another one on the other side of town... it's just on the other side of town


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I think this is actually gonna happen for me this time! Fingers crossed. Providing I don't get bad sick or vehicle get violated again I should be there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I need someone to mail me some motivation so I can get this car finished up before the meet.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

ErinH said:


> I need someone to mail me some motivation so I can get this car finished up before the meet.


I know the old saying that they are never finished but what have you changed on it now?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Not much. Just finally getting around to putting the big Mc amp back in.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

ErinH said:


> Not much. Just finally getting around to putting the big Mc amp back in.


That has to be a big job to even fit it in the car, then to make it look right and tune it all. Everyone will love to see it though.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Two weeks! Placed my BBQ order yesterday, now I just need some peeps to come eat it with me, don’t want to have to eat 10lbs of BBQ all by jyself again.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

ErinH said:


> I need someone to mail me some motivation so I can get this car finished up before the meet.



Erin,
For several years now you have captivated us with your "outside the box" thinking, system designing and tuning abilities. Whether it be your choice of speakers, speaker placement, amps, use of subs or no subs, your ability to tune like no other, have rock solid up front bass and incredible imaging. For you to come all the way up here to this GTG with an incomplete system and to deny us of this opportunity to sit and listen to your latest creation, dream of what our systems could be if we applied the effort as you do with your system, would be a slap in the face to all of us who have driven so far to marvel at your creation. 

Besides, if you don't finish it I will ridicule you the ENTIRE DAY.  
Hope this helps.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL. You got me with that one, Kelly. Laying it on thick! It’ll be done before the meet, though.

Speaking of which... what's the status on yours? Any progress in the new car?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jason, what time do you plan to start this shindig up?


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Either Shannon or I will be there first.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll be driving in Saturday and staying the night. Anyone wanna meet up for dinner? Looking forward to those addictive cookies Jeff


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

ErinH said:


> LOL. You got me with that one, Kelly. Laying it on thick! It’ll be done before the meet, though.
> 
> Speaking of which... what's the status on yours? Any progress in the new car?


Ah, turned it around and put it back on Kelly..... so yours gonna be ready Kelly?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

ErinH said:


> LOL. You got me with that one, Kelly. Laying it on thick! It’ll be done before the meet, though.
> 
> Speaking of which... what's the status on yours? Any progress in the new car?


I'm here for you man! 

I have 95% of the things for the new car. Gonna be very low key. My hopes are when you look in the car you will think it's all Beats Audio. My biggest thing is where and how to mount the amp. But I do have the sub box done. Just need to cover it.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll be driving in Saturday and staying the night. Anyone wanna meet up for dinner? Looking forward to those addictive cookies Jeff


Will be there early Sunday morning with the goods Chris.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Kevin K said:


> Ah, turned it around and put it back on Kelly..... so yours gonna be ready Kelly?


Yes he did. Mine will be playing but it's stock....for now. Anxious to hear yours, Erin's and everyone else's. I'm really curious to see the progress on a particular Ford PU that will be there.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

ErinH said:


> Jason, what time do you plan to start this shindig up?


I've never set a time, I'm there, so when the first person shows up... it starts and when the last one leaves... it's over. 

Not particular times for anything, we eat when we get hungry, and that's really the only time sensitive thing the whole day.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

It's coming up quick! looking forward to some BBQ and hearing some great sounding cars.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I can't make it after all. Hunting trip. Wish I could make it - Jason does a great GTG. Have fun. Awaiting some pics.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

schmiddr2 said:


> I can't make it after all. Hunting trip. Wish I could make it - Jason does a great GTG. Have fun. Awaiting some pics.




Maybe we will catch you next time.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

This might be the last time the Grand Cherokee makes a showing. Y'all remember it getting violated about this time last year by a blockhead that thought his 2014 Camry was a '69 Charger with a Confederate flag on it. Well the Jeep hasn't been the same since. I don't know what it is but it's as if the soul was knocked out of it. And I think it's cursed anyway. And I don't trust the patch job where the hitch bolts in. I'm sure it's fine but I don't know anything about the welder that did it at the body shop. Only one person I would have trusted because I know his work ethic when he's welding boats together...works for Xpress boats now. So y'all take a good long listen since this won't be a mega meet like the Bertholomy shindig. Erin I'll need to talk to you about the VXI amps too since I won't have nearly as much usable room for audio.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

It sucks that you've lost confidence in the Jeep... but it took a pretty good hit from that f^kwad! What would be your replacement vehicle?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

mumbles said:


> It sucks that you've lost confidence in the Jeep... but it took a pretty good hit from that f^kwad! What would be your replacement vehicle?


I'm going all business this next round. Either an extended cab Colorado W/T v6 or extended cab or single cab F-150 XL with 2.7 Ecobust. Probably the Colorado since it has carpet in it and I'm buying new this time. The F-150 does look like it would be a beast though and the one I want is plentiful unlike the extended cab v6 Colorado. I'm thinking a single cab F-150 would be awesome for hiding audio gear behind the seats with room left over and has x9 door openings and tweets in dash corners which I've had really good luck with in the past. Hopefully the GB10's will fit in there. Looks like enough room to downfire the G12 behind the passenger seat. Then a big toolbox in the back for random stuff. Guess I miss having a simple truck with not much to go wrong on it when it comes to doohickeys and thingamajigs. This might be my new baby if it's still there when I get back from Nashville. Some of my best memories as a teenager came from driving a blue single cab short bed F-150 XL and maybe it's nostalgia kicking in. Either way it's EXACTLY what I need for my lifestyle out here.
https://www.smithford.net/new/Ford/...0a0e0ae844812eb1c9f45abb.htm?searchDepth=3:16


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ONE WEEK!

And does anyone here have some 2.5-3" midranges they'd be willing to let go dirt cheap? They don't have to be great but I'd like to give kick mounted midranges a try in the new truck since there's no e-brake pedal in the way. Don't want to put much money into trying until I know if those locations will behave. I do remember my old H-Audio x2's behaving well down in kicks of the Ram with washcloths and duct tape around them. E-brake was the deal breaker though. I refuse to put pods above the dash. Makes it too obvious there's car audio in there to steal.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> ONE WEEK!
> 
> And does anyone here have some 2.5-3" midranges they'd be willing to let go dirt cheap? They don't have to be great but I'd like to give kick mounted midranges a try in the new truck since there's no e-brake pedal in the way. Don't want to put much money into trying until I know if those locations will behave. I do remember my old H-Audio x2's behaving well down in kicks of the Ram with washcloths and duct tape around them. E-brake was the deal breaker though. I refuse to put pods above the dash. Makes it too obvious there's car audio in there to steal.


I have some drivers you can have. I'm not sure what they are exactly, but they seem very similar to the Eminence Alpha 3.
Can you send me a note on Saturday evening to help me remember to bring them?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Justin. My plan is to put them in the kicks aimed how they'll be mounted and wrapped up to keep the backwave from interfering. Then put a real tune on them with l/r eq and time alignment to give them a fair shake at a prediction of what could be. If I can get them to image in both the driving position and stretched out demo position I'll see about ordering up some gb25's to go with the rest of the toads in my install. Now I just need to remember to pull wires for 3-way, lol. HATE pulling wires so only gonna do that crap once!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

One week!!!

Message me if you need the address.

Looking like it’s going to be a good turn out


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Let's hope a major cold front moves in but not one like what happened at the last NCSQ meet. Felt sorry for those that didn't come prepared. Bluebird sky and 80* for this one!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

TWO DAYS!! 

Bring cold air with you


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Running the a/c during a demo is GOOD.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Jason, Trisha, excellent GTG again. Was great to see everyone again. Got to eat some great food and hear some great sounding cars. 

Michael - your Scion....Damn!
Erin - yours was amazing as always
Kevin - So, so, so, nice
Ken - your Cadillac sounded awesome. Your tuning skills are getting so much better. Some day you will be the one to watch out for come time for Finals.

Congrats to Kevin for winning the AF 12" sub. Looks like you may not be done with your system design after all.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> Ken - your tuning skills are getting so much better. Some day you will be the one to watch out for come time for Finals.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Great meet. FINALLY was able to make it. Great sounding cars. Erin...WOW...thrill ride of the day! Thanks to Jason and his better half for putting this on. That nanner pudding cake was a great treat on a hot day. Look forward to hearing that Sport Trac when it's done. Kelly convinced me to salvage all the wiring I can out of the Jeep because GOOD wiring is spensive!


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

It was good meeting everyone. Hopefully my ride will on par with some of you guys after my rebuild.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

bigbubba said:


> Jason, Trisha, excellent GTG again. Was great to see everyone again. Got to eat some great food and hear some great sounding cars.
> 
> Michael - your Scion....Damn!
> Erin - yours was amazing as always
> ...



Thank you for the kind words Kelly. I am glad to hear you enjoyed the demo man.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So, the systems that really stuck out to me was Erin's of course. Jeff's car is RIGHT now that Hogan got his hands on it to help him out. Kevin and Mike's cars were smooth, detailed, and effortless. Wish I could have spent a lot more time in Kirk's car but had to get out rather abruptly because I don't do well in hot stagnated air. What little I did hear was incredible. Hopefully he (and all you guys) will come to Al's g2g so we can party again. The Jeep is just about ready to send down the road and will have 2 months to do a full install and tune. Hope I come out of the gate swinging at Al's and Erin said he'd help me with tuning some if needed.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks to Jason for a wonderful meet...I had a great time listening to some awesome rides and hanging out with good people.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Would have loved to have made this... I was actually about 2 miles away from Jasons house, unfortunately, the rear axle on my Mustang decided to let go and the car was totally undrivable  Since it was a holiday weekend I had to take advantage of any place that was open, and I wound up renting a Uhaul and trailer and towing the car home. 

I am glad that everyone had a good time, and I look forward to next years!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Dang, Eric...I'm sorry to hear that. If I had known, I would have came and got you.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

That sucks, Eric. I remembered you signed up but just figured you changed your mind. Hope you get it all sorted out without significant headaches. See you at Al's in November.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> Dang, Eric...I'm sorry to hear that. If I had known, I would have came and got you.


Thanks Alan, I appreciate the offer! It probably would have taken my mind off things!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

ErinH said:


> That sucks, Eric. I remembered you signed up but just figured you changed your mind. Hope you get it all sorted out without significant headaches. See you at Al's in November.


Yeah, the car has been at the dealer since yesterday and I'm really curious as to what broke.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Damn sorry to hear that Eric. Hope your car isn't cursed. Yeah you wouldn't have had any problem finding someone to come pick you up if you would have called. Hope you make it to Al's meet in a couple months.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

What's the best way to load pics these days, photobucket turned to crap, I have close to 40 pics to upload for peeps to see, but I haven't in so long I don't know what to use to do it. Attaching them all would be a mess.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

imjustjason said:


> What's the best way to load pics these days, photobucket turned to crap, I have close to 40 pics to upload for peeps to see, but I haven't in so long I don't know what to use to do it. Attaching them all would be a mess.


I can help with this. I'll send you a PM with details.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jason and Al, thanks for the CDs, guys. Some real gems on them.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

bigbubba said:


> Ken - your Cadillac sounded awesome. Your tuning skills are getting so much better. Some day you will be the one to watch out for come time for Finals.


Can someone tell me Ken's screen name? I'd like to PM him some questions...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> What's the best way to load pics these days, photobucket turned to crap, I have close to 40 pics to upload for peeps to see, but I haven't in so long I don't know what to use to do it. Attaching them all would be a mess.


https://imgbox.com/


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

ErinH said:


> . . . See you at Al's in November.


Is this a DIYMA GTG? If so, will it be announced here?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nyquistrate said:


> Is this a DIYMA GTG? If so, will it be announced here?


Here's the link:
https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...yma/402433-central-north-al-gtg-nov-10-a.html


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks to Justin Jazzi I was able to post up a gallery of the pics, enjoy!

Here's the link...

https://jzazzi.smugmug.com/Friends/Public-Island/DiymaFriends/n-HSsrRC/


Things of note:

Kevin Keen won the Audiofrog sub. Huge thanks to AndyW for the generosity!!

Kirk Proffitt won the first annual "Heile Hudnall Pick of the Day" award for having what they determined to be the best sounding car there. 

There's a facebook group solely for this GtG where there's more pics and chatter if anyone wants me to add them just PM me. 

Thanks guys!! See you next year.


----------

